# Opinions on a 9mm to carry



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Would like some opinions!
I am looking to buy a 9mm for my carry gun. Am considering a Sig E29R9SSE. This would be one of what I call my "Heritage" guns......by this, I mean a weapon that I am going to pass down to one of my boys when I kick it on out of here. So with that said, I would much appreciate any and all inputs......thanks!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Glock 26


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

What FrankWT said:thumbup:


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

RickD said:


> Would like some opinions!
> I am looking to buy a 9mm for my carry gun. Am considering a Sig E29R9SSE. This would be one of what I call my "Heritage" guns......by this, I mean a weapon that I am going to pass down to one of my boys when I kick it on out of here. So with that said, I would much appreciate any and all inputs......thanks!


The Sig P229 is a great gun, and a worthy heirloom.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Glock26 smaller than smith and wesson 36 chief special ,glock holds 10 extended mags .shoots first time and last same trigger pull ,no safeties like the smith .carries easier absorbs kick . my go to carry maxfold


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

you can buy my browning high power. lol but if I was buying an heirloom carry gun it would probally be some type of colt 1911


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

why 9mm? with commercial rounds of every flavor you can get a 9 to do anything i was just curious, if i was going to get a piece for the goal of keeping it all my life I would go with the 38 super in a 1911. kind of a niche caliber but hey. sorry for the lack of helpful information just thought i'd toss out another option.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Already have a 1911 set aside......a Springfield Armory SRVC



Thanks for the inputs!!


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Longbow14 said:


> why 9mm? with commercial rounds of every flavor you can get a 9 to do anything i was just curious, if i was going to get a piece for the goal of keeping it all my life I would go with the 38 super in a 1911. kind of a niche caliber but hey. sorry for the lack of helpful information just thought i'd toss out another option.


 
........hell of an idea.......good food for thought


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry a Glock 27...... I would rather have a 40 then a 9 but that's me.....just all depends on your prefrance and frame...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

If youre gonna get a 26 you might as well just get a 19. Unless youre gonna ankle carry ive found that a 19 is just as easy to conceal as a 26.. take it for what its worth.

With that being said, i LOVE my kahr pm9 for pocket carry


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Glock 19.

Best all around handgun to own.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Glock 19.
> 
> Best all around handgun to own.


^^^ Im with stupid :thumbsup:


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Kahr cm9


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

If you want a Sig, look at a used or factory reconditioned P-228. The Feds still use them, as does some special forces. It's military designation is the M-11. IMO, Can't find a better compact 9mm.


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

All the guns mentioned are great guns, I think it is a personel feeling and how you want to carry, I carry a SigP239 when I am carrying concealed in front under my shirt, when Im carry in back I carry Kimber 45 Ultra carry. But it took some time to find a holster that actually both guns fit in perfect and are comfortable. Go to Mikes or Jays and ask them they are pretty knowledgable about it. Just takes time to fiqure out.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jason said:


> I carry a Glock 27...... I would rather have a 40 then a 9 but that's me.....just all depends on your prefrance and frame...


 
Just like a typical cop....haha... I like a glock but love the SIG.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If I was getting an herlum gun I would probably go with something like this. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/.../43761/Springfield+Service+9MM+Stainless+1911



If you are going for something practical that you could carry, I would get a Glock 19 or 26. I'm a small guy and carry both, one at a time. The 26 is better for me when I'm wearing tighter clothes. I can carry either wearing shorts and a t-shirt. I prefer the 19 when shooting.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Just my .02 but to pass on I would go with a Kimber compact carry in 9 if you can find one. Beautiful pistol and very worthy of passing along.*


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

From your avatar pic you look like a big feller, like me. I prefer the Glock 19/23 size frames, the baby Glocks just seem to small to comfortably hold in my bear paws.

For practicality I'd say Glock, for something for your sons to cherish I say Colt or Sig, or the above Kimber. My $.02

Rick


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

You did say 9mm, but my .02 would be an original Colt series 70 MkIV or a variation of the Kimber or a loaded Springfield. With that said, I'm perfectly content carrying my Ruger KP90DC and my boys can't agree which one I should leave it to!:yes:


----------

